# [After Effects] Umblättern?



## Markus Kolletzky (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo. Ich hätte mal eine Frage, ich möchte mit AE ein paar Effekte in einen von einem Freund in Arbeit befindlichen "Trickfilm" machen. Und von Bild zu Bild soll ein Umblättereffekt erscheinen, also so, wie man eben ein Buch umblättert. Wie kann man sowas am besten umsetzen, hab schon überall gekuckt, aber leider nichts gefunden.
Vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe, ich hoffe, Ihr wißt in etwa was ich meine 

mfG ALF


----------



## Twos (9. Januar 2004)

*Hallo TerrorALF...*

Ein Umblätter Effekt in After Effects ist meiner Meinung nach nur sehr schwer bis gar nicht möglich und wenn, dann mit einem Plugin. Aber dir kann trotzdem geholfen werden^^
Adobe Premiere hat bestimmt so einen Effekt und die meisten anderen Schnittprogramme ebenfalls. Frag doch einfach mal im zugehörigem Forum nach


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2004)

Also ich habe sowas ähnliches nur mal mit Cinema 4D gemacht! Das Umblättern von Seiten in einem Buch!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (9. Januar 2004)

Erstmal Danke für die Antworten. Goela, Dein Tut für das C4D, funktioniert das auch mit meiner C4D 6- Version von der Computerbild?


----------



## goela (9. Januar 2004)

Ganz sicher! Habe es nähmlich mit der 6CE Version gemacht! 
Aber zwei Dinge vorweg - es ist kein Tutorial, sondern ein Szene und zweitens, habe ich die Seite der Einfachheit nicht gebogen, also nicht realistisch umgeblättert.

Es gibt aber mein Maxon ein Tutorial für Seiten umblättern. Schau mal unter folgendem Link:

Turning Pages


----------

